# The world does not exist.



## bsmitty101 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys. A couple days ago I woke up and felt totally like I was not in my body but instead watching someone else live in it. Plus everything gave me anxiety. And after researching for a bit, I found this forum and so much of it applied to how I felt. But the good thing is that the dp died down after 2 or 3 days, so today I feel pretty normal. But it was a terrible experience at the time. Now, looking back, I see my short dp experience as an enlightening from God. Because now, I feel that everything we see is an illusion. I came to this conclusion because everything I want to happen happens. For example, in the past few days when I lose something I find it instantly even though I don't remember putting it there. So I feel that God has shown me that the world we know does not exist, and instead there is some funky matrix thing going on. Do you guys think this is just dp manifesting itself, because I don't feel that anxiety anymore. Though still a tiny bit of out of body stuff. But I have come to the conclusion that i can control the world I see, and I can make anything I truly want to happen happen. But if I do not truly want it to happen, then something does not happen. It is very cool and feels like a revolution to my mind.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

If that's truly the case, make me think you're right.


----------



## bsmitty101 (Jun 14, 2009)

No dude, it doesn't work like that. It doesn't really matter to me whether or not you believe what I am saying. I was just trying to see if anyone else felt this way. I can't just think to myself "make him believe me" over and over, then you'll believe me. But if something is really important to me, I can make it work. Also, I haven't yet had any power over people but only over objects. I think God's trying to tell me that people are what is important, not objects. Their importance is only created in our minds. And I hated religion a week ago. I rejected God and religion and everything about it. But now, I have talked with God every night. Reading this over, I sound crazy. But I have had a radical change in my perspective on the world and I am not making anything up.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

bsmitty101 said:


> No dude, it doesn't work like that. It doesn't really matter to me whether or not you believe what I am saying. I was just trying to see if anyone else felt this way. I can't just think to myself "make him believe me" over and over, then you'll believe me. But if something is really important to me, I can make it work. Also, I haven't yet had any power over people but only over objects. I think God's trying to tell me that people are what is important, not objects. Their importance is only created in our minds. And I hated religion a week ago. I rejected God and religion and everything about it. But now, I have talked with God every night. Reading this over, I sound crazy. But I have had a radical change in my perspective on the world and I am not making anything up.


Or it could be when you found those objects you only forgot where they were because of the DP at least in your accessible memory but somewhere in your head you DID remember where you put them so when you found them it felt like divine intervention.

It reminds me of a Nick Swardson's joke about quitting smoking pot:

"The whole first week, I thought I was psychic. I thought I had new powers all of a sudden, you know. I'd be like, 'Where are my keys? Oh, they're in my pocket.' How did I know that? Oh my gosh!"

Obviously less funny without the delivery but so appropriate to your story.

Anyhow. This is just a manifestation of DP. You are just handling it differently. If there is no reality then why is God real? And why did he put you in an illusion?

As far as "making things happen" in your life. The objects thing as before aren't really anything to write home about. It's like driving and you get home and you don't remember the drive, your body can do things on autopilot and if you read too into it things DO seem pretty weird. But they are not. Everyone does it. If you have other, bigger things. I would call that self-fulfilling prophecy, which I am a huge believer of. If you wake up and think you are going to have a good day, barring any horrible tragedies, you usually can. And same with a bad day. You think you can accomplish a goal, if it is within reason, of course you can. If you think you can't, you probably won't.

I don't think God is messing around in your house hiding objects for you to find. It's just you. And its your house. You SHOULD know where stuff is.

Welcome to DP.


----------



## bsmitty101 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah man, you are right. I must've known where the stuff was somewhere in my mind but I couldn't think of it, so my subconscious told me where they were. That actually makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks for helping me clear that one up  Now I don't feel like a crazy man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

bsmitty101 said:


> Yeah man, you are right. I must've known where the stuff was somewhere in my mind but I couldn't think of it, so my subconscious told me where they were. That actually makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks for helping me clear that one up  Now I don't feel like a crazy man.


We are all a bit crazy here in our own ways and yeah I have had the same experiences with DP in that aspect lol. I have had this for 11 years since I was 12 so I have been through all those weird quacks of it. Still to this day I wonder when I will go completely insane. I don't think that will ever let up, not to be a downer.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

not to be a downer? haha damn that is a huge downer! but at least you haven't completely gone insane in the 11 years. I mean it's only been 5 months for me so far and i'm already thinking every day is my last day of sanity.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Garjon said:


> not to be a downer? haha damn that is a huge downer! but at least you haven't completely gone insane in the 11 years. I mean it's only been 5 months for me so far and i'm already thinking every day is my last day of sanity.


The more i feel energy the crazier i feel. im basically in the process of saying fuck it, lets see where it takes me. One of the quotes i live by after all is "Go with the flow."


----------

